# Le tre regole più importanti. Per piacere leggere



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2020)

Cari Utenti

Come sapete, in questo forum, abbiamo sempre cercato di limitare al minimo varie regole per lasciarvi il più liberi possibili. Siamo abbastanza pazienti per quanto riguarda il quotare le notizie ed i titoli delle discussioni, ma c'è ancora qualcuno che proprio non vuole capire le tre regole più importanti. Che sono le seguenti:

1) *Niente link esterni.* Per la 200esima volta, non dovete mettere link esterni. Questo vale anche per i video, i link di You Tube non vanno buttati come link ma messi come video. Qua potete vedere come fare ( http://www.milanworld.net/come-inserire-un-video-senza-link-esterno-vt48470.html ).

Se avete un link molto importante e volete condividerlo potete benissimo contattare [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e lui valuterà. 

2)*Copia incolla da altri siti.* Per piacere, questa è la seconda regola sacra. Chiunque è libero di postare una notizia e contribuire ad arricchire il forum. Vi ringraziamo, ma se desiderate farlo allora scrivete con le proprie parole. Potete vedere le news dei vari topic come scrivere le notizie.

Si può invece copiare i virgolettati/citazioni. Anche in questo caso: se volete scrivere una notizia ma è troppo difficile da sintetizzare con le proprie parole per via del linguaggio troppo "tecnico", allora chiede all'Admin se è possibile copiare tutto.

3) *No parole censurate.* Molti utenti anche se hanno tantissimi anni nel forum, continuano a non capire che le parole censurate non devono essere scritte. Anche a me capita per errore di trovarmi qualche parola con asterischi, ma una volta dato l'invio per il messaggio controllate se ci sono e *modificate subito.*

Come potete vedere sono tre regole molto semplici. Per chi è esperto ed ha già una conoscenza di queste regole, per piacere quando vedete qualche utente (magari nuovo) che le infrange, allora fate presente della cosa. Vedo molti quotare qualcuno e continuare la discussione. Per piacere dovete cercare di aiutarci, non possiamo leggere ogni singolo post a volte voi vedete cose che a noi sfugge. Utenti "esperti" aiutate i nuovi, per piacere.

Questo forum non è casa dei moderatori o dell'Admin ma è la casa di tutti e come tale dobbiamo cercare tutti insieme di tenere la casa "pulita" per rispetto reciproco. 

Concludo ringraziandovi del contributo che stato davvero dando nella sezione off topic. Ormai di Milan e di calcio, come anche potete vedere, non si parlare ed è normale. Ma nonostante ciò c'è molta attività, purtroppo anche, nell'area del "Coronavirus". Vedo molti che postano discussioni e commenti molto interessanti. GRAZIE!  

Auguro anche a tutti voi ed i vostri cari di stare bene, e spero che si possa uscire il prima possibile da questa situazione. Fatevi forza. 


Statemi bene


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

tsrtrete


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2021)

test


----------

